# JTable Zelleninhalt zentrieren



## yasinyaso (18. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
Wie kann ich den Inhalt der in meine JTable eingefügt wird zentriert in die Zellen einfügen ?


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Jun 2010)

How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

klick
klack


----------



## yasinyaso (18. Jun 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
> 
> klick
> klack



das war ja mal richtig einfach ^^ danke.
hat einfach mit

JLabel renderer = ((JLabel)table.getDefaultRenderer(Object.class));
        renderer.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);

geklappt.


----------

